# lost tail feathers...



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, I found a woodpigeon in my garden yesterday - it looks like something tried a snatch at it as it has lost half it's tail feathers so although seemingly quite happy to walk around and try little "hop flights" - from ground to flower pot can't fly any higher. I have given it food and water - it looks healthy enough although I don't want to touch it unless i scare it more... I phoned the RSPCA who said aside from giving it food and water, there was nothing much else to do... I've checked on it this morning and its ok - looks like it nestled on my sweet peas growing in a tub. have left more food and water for it... any other ideas - and how long before it's tail feathers grow back? should I be giving it any particular food? any further info would be really helpful.. thank you

gardengirl


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

gardengirl said:


> Hi, I found a woodpigeon in my garden yesterday - it looks like something tried a snatch at it as it has lost half it's tail feathers so although seemingly quite happy to walk around and try little "hop flights" - from ground to flower pot can't fly any higher. I have given it food and water - it looks healthy enough although I don't want to touch it unless i scare it more... I phoned the RSPCA who said aside from giving it food and water, there was nothing much else to do... I've checked on it this morning and its ok - looks like it nestled on my sweet peas growing in a tub. have left more food and water for it... any other ideas - and how long before it's tail feathers grow back? should I be giving it any particular food? any further info would be really helpful.. thank you
> 
> gardengirl


I'm no expert on rescue, sound's like a cat got a hold of it. If you can bring it inside, it's probably very traumatised right now. And the best you can do,until someone more experienced contact's you, is give it some food and water. But more importantly give the bird a sense that it's safe. A quite space,but not complete darkness.
If you cannnot give it regular pigeon feed, I'm sure it would be happy to accept any birdseed you get down at the shops.I would'nt be overly concerned about the tail feather's right now.If you can handle it, see if there's any blood or puncture mark's on the rest of it's body.
I wish I could help you more.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you Brummie - i've come home today and no sign of my pidg - there are no other feathers anywhere so suspect he has may have found somewhere else to go - has eaten the food and water I left - i will leave some more out just in case he is hidden better than i can see him! 
For the record as per the request on the opening page when I logged in, the title page asked for my rough location - I am in Surrey (UK)
Thank you for your reply - really appreciate it. If he returns I will need to know what to do and also it's always useful for any future unexpected visits!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for giving your location, that will help allert our UK members to your thread. We have several UK rehabbers who specialize in wood pigeon, they are a bit different to rehab then your regular feral pigeon. I also moved your thread to the wood pigeon forum.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi gardengirl,

If you do see the Woodie again, it would be an idea to catch it if possible in case it has been caught by a cat or similar. As Brummie said, have a look in case there are any puncture wounds or blood. If it has been caught it will need ant-biotics to stave off any infection passed on from the cat's saliva.

I do hope it has just moved to a safer location.

If you do find it let us know so we can help further,

Janet


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 13, 2009)

*lost tail feathers*

thank you all for your help. i have checked the garden a couple of times since i came home and no sign. I have left food and water out and will check again tomorrow will and keep you posted. thank you


----------

